# Stupid Accident thread



## aaronnorth (22 Aug 2008)

An idea of teg1203  - If you have had an accident (fishkeeping or not) which was a stupid thing for you to of done then post it here   so far:



			
				teg1203 said:
			
		

> No worries - the bog-standard o rings are invariably nitrile so you should be home and clear for a while - whats next for you, changing light tubes under water.   I dropped a lighting unit in the water once and then picked it out. Don't remember much else for the next two hours but woke up a few feet away with a very sore elbow and a lump on me noggin'.   Perhaps we should start a stupid DIY accident thread!





			
				bugs said:
			
		

> Reminds me of a stupid CO2 incident I had...
> 
> I decided to ditch having CO2 for several reasons, including never being totally happy about having pressurised gas around. Anywaaaaay... having disconnected it all I decided to empty out the remnants from the disposable bottle I'd been using. Attached the reg and just left it open in the garden to slowly leak away... took about half an hour in total, after which I grabbed the bottle to detach the regulator etc...





			
				johÎ·ski said:
			
		

> Just tried my Regulator on an FE and it was leaking right where you fasten it, So i took it off and seen that this rubber (below) was split.
> Nothing ever goes right for me :/
> 
> soooo i fired the FE without the reg on just to see what would happen. BAD IDEA!!
> ...



Good times


----------



## a1Matt (22 Aug 2008)

oh, no...don't even start me on stupid accidents. I'm a real clutz.  The main thing I seem to damage is myself.

Just last month I managed to concuss myself pretty badly.  Took 3 weeks for the headache to go! I still don't feel exactly great now.  At least I didn't fracture my skull again though  ... how did I get this concussion I hear you ask... well, I walked into a post. Yep. Simple as that and just as embarassing.

This time last year I dislocated my shoulder.

I'm gonna stop there or the forum will run out of space


----------



## Wayney (22 Aug 2008)

I fell off the edge of a cliff when i was 10 on a primary scool trip    Top that then 8)


----------



## JamesM (22 Aug 2008)




----------



## a1Matt (22 Aug 2008)

cichlidsrgr8 said:
			
		

> I fell off the edge of a cliff when i was 10 on a primary scool trip    Top that then 8)




f#ck me.  That is impressive.


----------



## Wayney (22 Aug 2008)

It's a good job i was only young and supple else i think i would be talking to you now from beyond the grave


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Aug 2008)

i used to copy Tom & Jerry (when i was younger   ) Tom ran into a plantpot unfortunatley there wasnt a plant pot in the house so i used a replacement - the door frame. I had an egg on my head for 2 years  :?


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Aug 2008)

cichlidsrgr8 said:
			
		

> I fell off the edge of a cliff when i was 10 on a primary scool trip    Top that then 8)



 i love how you have put a big grin as though you are very proud


----------



## GreenNeedle (25 Aug 2008)

I still copy Tom and Jerry now!!!!  I'll take a photo of the wifes lower legs in slippers if you get the idea. lol  Thooommmaaasss.

On aquaria accidents I don't have too many but always seem to pick up the first bites pack upside down and inevitable have to sppon the contents back in.

I have disconnected hoses from the filter without closing the valves several times (wet face)

I broke the inlet to one of my sets of glass lily pipes once trying to remove a snail from the small slit whilst in place with some scissor blades and half the ball split off.  Good job I had 2 sets. lol.  I now turn the filter off and flick the 'out of tank section until the snails fall off)

On a non aquaria note I once rode home from a pool match (in my single days) 2am, winter weather, very icy, pizza in one hand and yes bike slipped on a manhole cover and I hit the ground.  Sore elbow that wouldn't bend but the pizza was safe.  continued on home (3Â½ miles) ate pizza and went to bed.  Woke up for work and elbow was hurting so I went to hospital.  fractured and kept me off work for 5 weeks.  I had to play pool for the 5 weeks 1 armed (no bridging arm) and still won 3 of the 5 frames.

AC


----------



## teg1203 (28 Aug 2008)

Well, it seems that everyone else is either very careful or lying.  

I could probably fill a book with my (bad) experiences. Here's another.  

To anyone who has ever done any domestic electrics on more than one house it quickly becomes apparent that each electrician has different styles. Lighting circuits are sometimes divided into upstairs & downstairs so that in the event of one circuit failing you still have some form of lighting available. This is eminently sensible and to be applauded but be warned when you are working on a two way lighting circuit for a hall/stairs and landing that while you may have isolated the upstairs lighting circuit you will still have live terminals on the switch which is controlling the downstairs circuit. :? 

This one involved a trip down the stairs while cursing and nursing another aching elbow - my, how the children laughed.....


----------



## a1Matt (28 Aug 2008)

teg1203 said:
			
		

> Well, it seems that everyone else is either very careful or lying.
> 
> I could probably fill a book with my (bad) experiences. Here's another.
> 
> ...



lol.  Now your reminding me of the shocks I have had.  Here is one of them!...

I remember doing a 5 minute wiring job at work once. Got a zap up my arm, went a bit dizzy, finger went dead, few minutes later, dizziness gone, feeling came back in my finger.  I felt fine.  So I thought nothing of it, and carried on working. As you do.

When I came out of the room and back to the office I wa greeted by 'jeez Matt that took you 2 hours in there how come?'
I swore blind that I had only been 10 minutes.
Then they showed me the clock.

Then I realised that my little zap had knocekd me unconscious for 2 hours!   

To add to this I was abroad at the time working on a clients kit, and did not speak a word of their language (was either Portugese or Spanish). So most of the conversation was with sign language. Which made it even funnier


----------



## Ed Seeley (28 Aug 2008)

The worst one I've done is to look down a 4" pipe for a blockage and open the vavle, only to realise that it was holding back 2ft of pond water...  I got a little bit wet.  However I know a guy who did this on a 2" pipe looking straight down it when the valve was opened straight from the pond creating a jet of water that apparently hit him straight in the face!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (28 Aug 2008)

while we're on the subject...

last year we were meant to go to turkey with some friends. why didn't we go? because two days before i fell off my bike, broke both my arms and spent the night in casualty


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Aug 2008)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> while we're on the subject...
> 
> last year we were meant to go to turkey with some friends. why didn't we go? because two days before i fell off my bike, broke both my arms and spent the night in casualty




i have had a similar experience although not as bad. I was supposed to be going paintballing but i broke my thumb while playing cricket   had to spend the night in while they pondered wether to operate


----------



## a1Matt (28 Aug 2008)

I went paintballing last year, while my shoulder was still recovering from its dislocation.

I had to stop after 3 hours 'cos it was too painful (and I don't do painkillers) but it was still really good fun.


----------



## Ark (31 Aug 2008)

when i ws 8 i fell through a glass dining table after i started jumping on it because mum gave me spagetti hoops instead of spagetti alphabets.. 

i had to have stitches in 3 different places in my has and had a 6 inch scar on my left arm.

then after that my mum never bought spagetti hoops again .. in fear


----------



## Ed Seeley (31 Aug 2008)

Ark said:
			
		

> then after that my mum never bought spagetti hoops again .. in fear



I would have bought you hoops again and forced you to eat them...


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Aug 2008)

You must of been a hard child to please if you would have a tantrum over that!


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Aug 2008)

(cough) walking down the (cough) aisle (cough)


----------



## Ark (31 Aug 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Ark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i tried the hoops at a friends house a few weeks later it turns out i liked them better then the alphabet ones because the alphabet ones hav more spagetti so there is more chewing whereas the hoops have more sauce   



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> You must of been a hard child to please if you would have a tantrum over that!


it was just of things that i thought i could fight my mum over and i was in a bad enough mood that day because we dint go to lego land


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Aug 2008)

I love legoland, havent been for a few years, might have to go now you have mentioned it


----------

